# Other > Fun and games >  What are you reading atm?

## Suzi

What are you reading? 
Favourite author? genre?

----------


## Jarre

Currently reading "The temperal Void" by Peter F Hamilton am about 32% way through now.  
Favourite Genere = sci-fi
Favourite Authors:- Arthur C Clarke, Peter F Hamilton, Greg Bear, Stephen Baxter, Ben Bova etc. etc.

----------


## Squishymama

I have just finished reading Secrets of the Tudor Court by Darcey Bonnette. She wrote anoter book last year about a couple of the characters from this one, so I have ordered that and will start reading that when it arrives  :): 

I love history books. Generally factual ones, but sometimes I am tempted elsewhere (like with the above), but only if it does not stray too far from fact.

I love David Starkey's works in terms of factual as well as Tracy Borman. In terms of fiction, I quite like C J Sansom and am now also very taken with Darcey Bonnette.

----------


## Aspasia

Am re-reading the Patricia Cornwell "Scarpetta" books at the moment - nice and gruesome and bloodthirsty!

----------


## Miss Molly

Feel the fear.... But do it anyway.

----------


## AjaxKM

Currant books are:-
The pagan lord by Bernard Cornwall
Magicians End By Raymond E Fiest
Bastion by Mercadies Lacky
Networking for Server 2006 Tod Lammie

Love reading love books in general and always have 2 or 3 on the go anything is a good book to me :D

----------


## Pen

I am currently reading "The Queens Head" by Edward Marsdon

I love historical crime novels as long as they are close to the reality of the time. I have a collection of about 7 books that I have picked up over the last few months that I have yet to read. I went through a phase over the summer hols whenI was reading 3 or 4 books a week but I have been reading this one for about 5 weeks now, I don't have the time or the concentration at the moment.

----------


## Mummyhill

Just read soulkeepers by  G P Ching It was a nice bit of escapism and the rest of the series will be going on my wish list!

----------


## Suzi

Night Watch by Sarah Waters. Loving it  :O:

----------


## Mummyhill

Been reading game of thrones series on the kindle really upset I can't find the last 2 books in e format

----------


## AjaxKM

oooh Kindle cant get used to reading on a screen need to turn pages old skool  :):  Love GRR Martins work though although he did nerk me off with the amount of time he spends running round doing other stuff rather than you know finishing the book

----------


## Pen

Oh no has to be a book. Never has a flat battery and if you drop it in the bath you can still read it. But the really decisive thing is that smell of new and old books, you can't get that with a Kindle

----------

Jaquaia (11-09-14)

----------


## Mummyhill

When at home it is usually a book I love the smell of books.  However when out and about kindle or kindle app on the phone takes up less space.  Also I have to limit how many new books I bring in because I struggle to move books out of the house!  It is only a tiny 2 bedroom house with 5 of us lib=ving here and I have all my craft stuff, countless books as well as hubby's things and the children's possessions to try and manage!

----------


## Suzi

> Been reading game of thrones series on the kindle really upset I can't find the last 2 books in e format


I'll have a look for you and see if I can find it anywhere  :O:  

I have a kindle and I love it - especially when pain levels are high as it's so much lighter than some of the books I've been reading recently!

----------



----------


## Zeppelin

About half way through Necronomicon, The Best Weird Tales of H P Lovecraft.  Not read any of it in ages though.
Don't think I have a favorite author or genre really.  I did go through a phase of reading H G Wells or Chuck Palahniuk.  Main genres I've explored gothic horror and dystopian novels.

----------


## Four Candles

Along with some others above, it has to be a proper book for me. Recently, I got rid of some books for the first time ever. They were sold on eBay/Amazon or given to Cats Protection, but I still felt like I was betraying them!

Most of what I read is non-fiction. I'm currently reading Ghosts of Afghanistan by Jonathan Steele.

----------


## Angie

I prefer a proper book, am reading wildtrack at the moment

----------


## Jarre

Just started last night "the Reality Dysfunction" by Peter F Hamilton after finishing his book "The great north road" this week.  I'm glad of my kindle as the last book was 1100 pages long and this new one and the 2 after in teh series are each 1200-1300 pages long kindle is much easier to hold than the thick books!

----------



----------


## Pen

Oh I love a reading a thick book I get such a sense of achievement when I can look at the thick section I have read and at the thinner chunk that I have still to go. Although I have to say the last thick book I read was Harry Potter The Deathly Hallows :-)

----------


## Suzi

Which was brilliant  :O:

----------


## Jodes

Martina cole 'the life' very nitty gritty but love her books.

----------


## purplefan

Leyton orient programme from yesterdays disappointing game. 
Excellent read. 
Lots of pictures and NO joined up writing.  :(rofl):

----------


## Pen

Just finished my book The Queens Head (not great I worked out who was behind it all before I got to the middle of the book), now have to decide between:-
The Black Country by Alex Grecian
The Camelot Code by Sam Christer
A Blink of the Screen by Terry Pratchett
Dodger by Terry Pratchett
An Unholy Alliance by Susanne Gregory
or
Relics by Pip Vaughan-Hughes

Anyone read of these? What do reckon I should start with??

----------


## AjaxKM

Bastion by Mercades Lakey all though it should be called Kerching as its the 5th book in what was a trilogy

----------


## Dollydimple

Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire.  Have seen all the films but never read any of the books so decided that I would!

----------


## Mummyhill

I love the Harry Potter Books I read them with the children over and over again.

My current reading materials are knitting and crochet patterns though.

----------


## Angie

I'm reading Winner at the moment

----------


## purplefan

Not a big harry potter fan i was more a Terry pratchett fan.

----------


## Suzi

Dolly, I loved the books! Yes I even queued to get the later ones at midnight  :O: 

PF - Never got on with Pratchett..

----------


## burne-staines

Im currently reading olivia by Virginia andrews. Im absolutely mad about this author, she originally wrote flowers in the attic, after I read that I was hooked, I read at least a book a week :-)

----------


## Angie

I'm reading hunt for red october at the min

----------


## AjaxKM

But its November Angie (confused)

----------


## Angie

huh hun now you confused me lol

----------


## Pen

I am reading a really weird book about a fantasy secret organisation that stems from the knights of the round table and try to stop terrorism around the world. It jumps all over the place and the author has just added an affair with the wife of one of the leading characters to try and spice things up, why is beyond me, maybe she/he felt that a bit of sex was needed to keep the tedious plot going.

----------


## Angie

oh blimey am with your now Ajax lol sorry been on another planet recently

----------


## EJ

I am reading The Black Sheep' Susan Hill and also 'The Thirteenth Tale' Downloaded onto my kindle. Also does anyone remember Elizabeth Jane Howard? Of Cazalet fame. Well she wrote other books too including 'Something in disguise' which I have sent off for the DVD but I think I might read that again too. Elizabeth Jane Howard died last week.

----------


## CeeCee

I'm currently re-reading The Ragged Trousered Philanthropists by Robert Tressell http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ragged-Trous.../dp/184022682X

It's tough going, but well worth a read...

Prior to that, I read the first book by a new author: Elise de Sallier. Her first book, 'Innocence' has just been published. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Innocence-Fo...8870442&sr=1-1

I have to admit that I have a vested interest in this book as the author is a friend of mine...  :(blush):  Do give it a read!

----------


## Paula

Reading the original Mary Poppies complete collection.  Very different from the film

----------


## purplefan

Ching He Huang: Chinese food in minutes. 
She is such a good cook and her recopies are so interesting and most important, easy.

----------


## Paula

I like Disney's Mary Poppins better, though the books are a good read

----------


## jessica88

I am currently reading Watched by kerry Wilkinson I have read all his books he does a crime series d.i Jessica. His next 1 ia out in feb I cant wait already pre ordered for the kindle.

----------


## punkybird

Down Under by Bill Bryson, do love a good travel book!

----------


## Paula

Love Bill Bryson - Tales from a Small Island was my first and favourite  :):

----------

CeeCee (09-01-14)

----------


## punkybird

I've got that one in my big pile to read too Paula! I buy them cheap at car boot sales often faster than I can read them  :):

----------


## amaeru

Can't wait to be able to see to read properly again. Got a few on my 'to read' list starting with my Xmas pressie from K a big book about monster movies  :8):

----------


## knowlesy

Have just finished (twice) London under by Peter Ackroyd. Although Im into underground stuff, it is dull to most but he writes really well.

----------


## Sarah76

I can't read not that I can't read it no concentration to need to be doing something while doing something else if makes sence lol

----------


## EJ

I want to read the latest cookery book by Nigel Slater too

----------


## Diablo

I like historical novels - the Viking era at the moment with Bernard Cornwell's "Arthur" series. I spin off into none fiction stuff of the same times, antiquarian books, specially of my local area - so I'm also reading "The History and Antiquities of Cleveland" published in 1846 --

DEATH SONG OF RAGNAR LODBROK

(verse 7)

We fought with our swords on Northumbria's craggy mountains,
Where revengeful fate prevailing, haughty Ella drove us back;
Yet though hemm'd by countless thousands, we crimson'd Cleveland's fountains,
While shriek'd the hungry vulture along our gory track, --
Hurrah! hurrah! hurrah! how we clave their helms in twain,
And the blood-drops fell that day thick and fast as thunder-rain.

We fought with our swords :- O joy my soul is burning,
Enwrapt in dazzling vision, I behold Valhalla's hall!
To god Odin endless glory, for my spirit is returning
To dwell in pomp for ever with them who bravely fall:
Be accursed the craven coward who would shun the shock of war,
He shall drink no mead of Odin, nor ascend the heavenly car.

etc etc...

And that's only the true stuff. Ragnar was eventually seized by his enemy King Ella of Northumbria, and killed by being thrown into a pit of snakes. His sons -  Ivar the Boneless, Bjorn Ironside, Halfdan Ragnarsson, Sigurd Snake-in-the-Eye, and Ubba, avenged him by invading England with the Great Heathen Army.

Cornwell weaves these historical facts, characters and myths into his novels, but the truth is even more blood-thirsty than his fiction...

----------


## purplefan

Iam going to a  peter Ackroyd lecture in March he is talking about newgate prison


> Have just finished (twice) London under by Peter Ackroyd. Although Im into underground stuff, it is dull to most but he writes really well.

----------


## knowlesy

Nice- I saw his London on tv ages ago, like his style.

----------


## purplefan

I have several of his books and my father knew him. I think he is a terrific historian.
You should get his book on the Thames and clerkenwell.

----------



----------


## Mart1

I am currently reading Stephen King's latest novel, 'Doctor Sleep' which is the sequel to 'The Shining' and while I don't think it is as good as the first novel it isn't bad and I hope they make a movie of it.

----------


## Suzi

I haven't read that one, I've been a huge SKing fan for years, but have been a bit disappointed with his later ones...

----------


## DaveB

Currently reading 'Command and Control' by Eric Schlosser (I think that's right) which is about all the mishaps th U.S. A has had with it's nuclear weapons! Sobering reading.

----------


## purplefan

must be a huge book then? 


> Currently reading 'Command and Control' by Eric Schlosser (I think that's right) which is about all the mishaps th U.S. A has had with it's nuclear weapons! Sobering reading.

----------

Suzi (17-01-14)

----------


## amaeru

> must be a huge book then?


 :(rofl):

----------


## Paula

I have signed up to Free Digital Reads. For my kindle app on my iPad. A few days a week they post/email links to free digital books available on amazon. Can totally recommend it - I have hundreds of books from this. Some good, some bad but the good outweighs the bad IMO

----------

CeeCee (17-01-14)

----------


## Angie

My current book is called The Old House at Railles

----------


## EJ

Going to start reading Enduring Love by Ian McEwan.

----------


## CeeCee

I've just downloaded 'Return to Poughkeepsie' by Debra Anastasia. I read the first book and loved it, so I'm looking forward to this one: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Return-Pough...o+poughkeepsie

----------


## Mart1

> I haven't read that one, I've been a huge SKing fan for years, but have been a bit disappointed with his later ones...


I like Stephen Kings older novels the most too but I thought Cell and Under the Dome were really good and I like the TV show of Under the Dome.

----------


## tryinghard

Michael Connolly is my favourite author, but I have been reading a lot of James Patterson. I like detective crime stories, both in books & on TV, real stories & CSI type stories. I have gone to Patterson because his chapters are only 3-4 pages & my attention span & concentration is poor. I also like sports autobiographies, & photography tutorials.

----------


## Zeppelin

Finally finished reading Uncle Toms Cabin by Harriet Beecher Stowe on Thursday, I'd been reading it since February.  It's a really good book but it was a relief to finish it.  It's focused mainly around slavery and although the story is fictional,the events depicted are the kinds of things that actually occurred.  I found it affected me quite a lot and I really felt for the characters in it.  It does depict some absolutely remarkable feats of human endurance though.
On Friday I started The Psychopath Test by Jon Ronson.  I came by the book by chance in the hospital book shop, the title immediately leaped out at me.

----------


## Paula

Have been reading The Great Gatsby. I watched the new film first and quite enjoyed that but, and given I'm an avid reader and always prefer books over films, I found the book boring. I've got about a third left and haven't picked it up in weeks - I usually devour books in a day. IMHO, it's dull

----------


## amaeru

I can relate to that Paula - I remember reading it years ago and finding it a shallow empty little book much like its lead character. It does make a good movie though  :O: 
I preferred his 'Tender is the Night' - it has a lot more substance. It's semi-autobiograhpical and deals in fictionalised form with his battles with his own alcoholism ad his wife's schizophrenia.

I bought 'The Railway Man' yesterday - It too was made into a film recently - though I didn't get to see it. It's Eric Lomax's account of his time as a Japanese POW working o the Burma Railway (Bridge on the River Kwai and all that) and his coming to terms with what happened to him and later meeting up, forgiving and reconciling with one of his Japanese tormentors.
I haven't started it yet. But will soon

----------


## EJ

I am reading Clarissa Dickson-Wrights autobiography. I was reading it on the ferry when we came back form Holland. It does not make comfortable reading especially as she was a recovering alcoholic and went into Promis rehab. She talks about many things including the fact that Jennifer was a recovering alcoholic too but still drank. She mentions Beechy Colcough who has disappeared off the radar (was struck off) She also talks about setting up Books for Cooks and becoming the first female barrister. A sad book but an excellent read.

----------


## Angie

I'm reading The hunt for Red October right now

----------


## Suzi

I'm currently reading Patricia Cornwell Scarpetta series..

----------


## Zeppelin

Finished The Psychopath Test by Jon Ronson today.  A very entertaining book but also very interesting too, touching on various mental health issues alongside psychopathy and the various different attempts made to treat them.

Think I'll start Shutter Island tomorrow.  Only discovered it was a book recently after Googling the film which is also good (despite having Leonardo DiCaprio in it) so having liked the film decided to get the book and give it a go.

----------


## knowlesy

This week ah have been mostly reading The historian by Elizabeth Kostova
(its a non sparkly vampire book- about The original, Vlad Dracula  :O: )

----------


## Zeppelin

Finished reading The Men Who Stare At Goats by Jon Ronson last week, if you liked the film try the book, I liked it.
Have now started reading The Kraken Wakes by John Wyndham.

----------



----------


## amaeru

Was the Ronson book any good Zepp? - I remember seeing it when it was first published but never read it.

----------


## Zeppelin

Ronson has a very amusing writing style.  I've read two of his books now, The Psychopath test and The Men Who Stare at Goats and I thought they were both really good.  If you've seen the Men Who Stare At Goats film (which you can watch on YouTube for free by the way), it's only very loosely based on the book and there is so much more covered in the book than in the film.

----------

amaeru (18-06-14)

----------


## Zeppelin

Just this minute finished reading The Kraken Wakes by John Wyndham.  It's the third of his books I've read, I've also read The Day of The Triffids and The Crysalids.  They are all very good.
Next will be I am Legend by Richard Matheson.

----------


## Amaya

Red Dwarf audiobooks, read by Rimmer  :): 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f793imHbjk4

----------

amaeru (04-07-14),Suzi (05-07-14)

----------


## amaeru

:8):  :8):

----------


## Pen

Just started rereading the Hornblower books by C.S. Forester. This will be about the forth or fifth time I have read them, I can't seem to concentrate on anything new at the moment. I just love them. I think I relate to them as Hornblower is a character who is struggling with his feelings of worthlessness all the time, yet is actually capable of and does great things in the face of all the odds. I love that afterwards he never accepts that actually he was the hero but is convinced that it was luck or bad judgement by the enemy that led to his successes. He struggles with feeling depressed a lot but yet manages to carry on. He is a character who is always fair to his men and they love him for it although again he can never understand why anyone should love him or want to serve with him.

----------


## Zeppelin

Finished reading I Am Legend by Richard Matheson yesterday, a really good book.  The film of the same name which was based on it is almost a completely different story altogether though.
Have now started reading Treasure Island by Robert Louis Stevenson, I actually don't know the story at all I think the only film adaptation of it I've seen is the Muppet one.

----------


## Paula

I tried to read Treasure Island but got bored - and I'll read the back of a cereal box.  I have read a lot of classics but went through a period of wanting to read more.  I wish I'd never read Lord of the Flies though .....

----------


## amaeru

I loved Lord of the Flies. Very chilling but an interesting study of the savage beneath the surface of the 'civilised' 
I miss reading. I used to read voraciously. (I'm a cereal box reader too.  :O:  - even the backs of shampoo bottles  :(blush): 

I kind of lost the habit when I was caring for my nan. I tried to start reading again after she died, but my concentration is not what it was.
I'd really love to get back in the habit

----------


## Zeppelin

When I struggled with concentration or commitment to reading I read short stories, ones I could get through in one hit that way it didn't matter too much how long it was between my reads.

----------


## amaeru

Thats a great idea Zepp. Mmmm maybe I'll dust off my MR James anrhology. I do love a good creepy story.

----------


## Paula

Another one that bored me is The Great Gatsby. Complete dullsville IMO 

The Bone Thief, however, is brilliant

----------


## Zeppelin

In that case you may like HP Lovcrafts Necronomicon.  I've read it about half way through but then started reading during my lunch break at work again and the book is huge so I don't want to lug it back and forth with me.  I don't know MR James, I may have to look that up...

----------


## Zeppelin

I think the dullest book I've read was Moby Dick, the actual story part could have been condensed down into a book about a quarter the thickness, persevered and got through it though.

----------


## amaeru

Now I'm with you on Gatsby. Dull dull dull.
I liked Tender is the Night tho.

The Bone Thief ..... is that Whitworth or Bass? Not read either but both look interesting.

----------


## Paula

Poxy autocorrect. I meant The Book Thief. I read it before the film came out but the film was a good adaptation

----------


## amaeru

I read some Lovecraft in my teens. Brilliantly weird.
James was an oxford don famous for his ghost stories. I loved the Monkeys Paw.....( be careful what you wish for  :O: )

----------


## amaeru

Lol. Auto correct is a pain in the arris  :O: 
I have read the Book thief... havent seen the movie tho. The book was brilliant I agree  :(nod):

----------


## Zeppelin

I've read The Monkeys Paw, that was W.W. Jacobs though. I've got a few horror/ghost story collection books.  I've only read older horror/ghost type stories though.

----------


## john d

Last month I read the entire Adrian Mole series of books(Sue Townsend)
I then read The Quarry by Iain Banks
Currently reading The Queen and I by Sue Townsend
I think I may have a thing for deceased authors

----------


## john d

I've just read a most brilliant book!
The curious incident of the dog in the night-time.by Mark Haddon
Its about a 15yr old boy with aspergers syndrome.
The author has written a lot of childrens books and this was his 1st one that was for adults even tho he released a childrens version of it aswell at the same time.a very insightfull book and well written
I've also recently read The shock of the fall by Nathan Filer
This one won the Costa Book of the year in 2013
Nathan Filer is a registered CPN and its his 1st book
Its about a young boy who's diagnosed with schizophrenia
Once again another insightfull book.
I highly recommend both

----------


## Suzi

Thanks, those are both the kind of thing I like, so I'll add them to my ever growing "must read" list...

----------


## john d

Another that may interest you suzi is The Humans by Matt Haig.
The main characters view on humans is based on the authors experiences of suffering panic attacks

----------


## Jaquaia

Mark Haddon's book is excellent.  I read it quite a few years ago and it's always stuck with me. I love how he numbered the chapters to reflect the main characters mannerisms.

----------



----------


## Angie

I'm reading Floodtide by Clive Cussler love his books as they are full of suspense

----------



----------


## john d

> Mark Haddon's book is excellent.  I read it quite a few years ago and it's always stuck with me. I love how he numbered the chapters to reflect the main characters mannerisms.


Have you read any of his others? I've got A spot of bother and The red house on my to read pile

----------


## Zeppelin

I've heard The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night time is supposed to be very good, I've not read it though.  Maybe I'll get hold of it and read it next once I've finished reading Robin Hood, which is taking me a lot longer than I thought it would.

----------


## Jaquaia

> Have you read any of his others? I've got A spot of bother and The red house on my to read pile


I always meant to but never got round to them. I should add them to my to read pile but if I add any more the pile would collapse!

----------


## EJ

I am reading Inferno by Dan Brown. Also The Paying Guests by Sarah Waters.

----------


## Bluebell

I've been reading a load of grisly murder books at the moment. Probably not everyone's cup of tea but they are great thrillers and very absorbing. The last one I read was Want You Dead by Peter James. I also like books by Tess Gerritsen - I was lucky enough to meet her once and was so excited.

----------


## Paula

Study books :/

----------


## john d

If you like grisly books BB then read The Wasp Factory by Iain Banks.
That man had one hell of an imagination

----------


## Bluebell

I've never read anything by Iain Banks actually. When he died I thought to myself that I really should read some of his books as so many people rave about him. Thanks for the recommendation - I'll give it a try.

----------


## john d

That's exactly what I did when I heard of his death.he's now probaly in my top 5 of fave authors
Its ironic I think that if you're creative be it music,art,literature etc that the best financial thing you can do is die.

----------


## Bluebell

Yes it's terrible really isn't it!

----------


## Amaya

I really enjoyed Iain Banks, Player of Games.

I'm reading a course textbook for my carpentry, a DIY book, an old book of gothic short stories, a sci fi serial with robots zombies etc and a book on Mindfulness. Depending on what mood I'm in.

----------


## john d

Player of games is on my to read pile.not read any of his sf yet but looking forward to starting.for some reason I only read sf in the winter months

----------


## Amaya

If anyone likes sci fi, or just really well written interesting fiction, I highly reccommend Neal Stephenson.. pretty much anything he has written.

----------



----------


## john d

Here's one I read a few months back now but thought id mention it coz some members may find it interesting,I certainly did.
Prozac Nation by Elizabeth Wurtzel
A sad but sometimes funny true story

----------


## Zeppelin

Finished reading Robin Hood by Roger Lancelyn Green last week, it really didn't do much for me to be honest.  Started reading Lord Jim by Joseph Conrad this week, this one may take me a while to get through but so far so good.

----------


## Jaquaia

Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone. I've read it that many times that the pages are falling out and the title on the spine is unreadable, but I'm not able to focus on anything else at the moment!

----------


## john d

I ve just read the first four(seven in total) of the "Thursday Next" series by Jasper fforde.
Absolutley brilliant.kinda sc-fi/fantasy/crime thriller with lashings of humour that's damn right silly at times
Having a break then on with the final 3

----------


## Aspasia

OMG I LOVE The Thursday Next series.

If you like them, you have to try his Shades of Grey afterwards. Clever and silly and delightful all at the same time.

----------


## ITWayne

I enjoy fantasy, always have. At the moment for the second time I'm on Deadhouse Gates, book 2 of Malazan Book of the Fallen by Steven Erikson

----------



----------


## john d

> OMG I LOVE The Thursday Next series.
> 
> If you like them, you have to try his Shades of Grey afterwards. Clever and silly and delightful all at the same time.


I read Shades of Grey first and loved it then delved into the Thursday Next saga.I just wish he would hurry up and get the next shades of grey out(2015/16 I think)
The Nursery Crime books are good aswell,I've read The Big Over Easy,which is kind of a spin off/off shoot from the Thursday Next series.
The man certainly has a good,amusing,bizzare imagination

----------


## S deleted

I'm a huge fan of James Patterson Women's Murder Club series but I have to be in the right frame of mind to read or I end up reading the same page over and over cos I just can't concentrate

----------


## Angie

Decider by Dick Francis

----------


## john d

Funny Girl by Nick Hornby.
Once again the man delivers another excellant book and I bought the book brand new in hardback which is a rare thing for me to do

----------


## The_Scientist

i used to enjoy fantasy but i've gone off it a lot. human stories about the everday and the mundane, or at least the real world do much more for me. i don't really have a favourite author though if i had to pick i'd probably choose Arundhati Roy for The God of Small Things or Richard Mattheson for I Am Legend. PHillip Pullman is also way up there.

----------


## selena

I'm fond of Stefan Zweig novels, I don't know why, but they relax me, despite of sad plots.

----------


## Hugo-agogo

I'm reading The Three Investigators, The Mystery of the Flaming Footprints. Just finished The Mystery of Monster Mountain! Got both free pdfs I googled. They are really cosy to me, abit Scooby Doo, as I listened to and loved the two audio plays they did on cassette when I was a kid.

----------


## Hugo-agogo

(The Secret of Terror Castle, and The Mystery of the Stuttering Parrot - both on youtube)

----------


## Bardot

Had a massive break from reading when I was really I'll but just started reading again. Like Jodie Picolt Anita Shreeve also enjoy historical novels and crime.

----------


## Zeppelin

I'm reading the complete Sherlock Holmes long stories, read A Study in Scarlet and approaching the end of The Sign of Four.  May continue with this or switch to something else then come back to finish with The Valley of Fear and The Hound of the Baskervilles I've not decided yet.  I've acquired a few books from the hospital book shop recently (where the vast majority of my books come from).

----------



----------


## Hugo-agogo

Jupiter Jones, Sherlock Holmes  :O:

----------


## Bardot

Just reread Rebecca great book.

----------


## Hugo-agogo

> I'm reading the complete Sherlock Holmes long stories, read A Study in Scarlet and approaching the end of The Sign of Four.  May continue with this or switch to something else then come back to finish with The Valley of Fear and The Hound of the Baskervilles I've not decided yet.  I've acquired a few books from the hospital book shop recently (where the vast majority of my books come from).


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=buE_jLEZrf4

----------


## Tallbloke40

The First Fifteen Lives of Harry August, by Claire North. Imagine leading a normal life, albeit with a photographic memory.  You are born, you go to school, you settle down and get a job, have a family, grow old and eventually pass away. You remember everything.  Now imagine being born again in the same year as before, going to the same school, having the same family, only you can remember everything from the previous life you lived before.  Would you do anything differently?  How would it affect you?

Now imagine living the same life over and over fifteen times.  That's what this nook is about.  It's a voyage of discovery as Harry finds out who and what he is, what it means and the responsibilities that come with someone knowing exactly what's going to happen and when.  It's very well written, very readable and difficult to put down after just one chapter!  Very well worth reading.

----------


## Angie

I'm reading Wildtrack by Bernard Cornell

----------


## purplefan

I've just finished reading George Orwells "animal farm".
OMG! Poor boxer. I can't stop crying.  :=(: 
We are all equal,  but some are more equal than others".

----------


## Suzi

Was it the first time you've ever read it?

----------


## S deleted

I'm currently reading the forum, lol

----------


## S deleted

> I've just finished reading George Orwells "animal farm".
> OMG! Poor boxer. I can't stop crying. 
> We are all equal,  but some are more equal than others".


There was a lass on the bus yesterday reading Animal Farm.

----------


## purplefan

> Was it the first time you've ever read it?


No. I read it when I was in school but it has been a few years. Great book with a hidden message.
"Four legs are better than two".

----------


## purplefan

> There was a lass on the bus yesterday reading Animal Farm.


I miss seeing people read on the bus Stella.  Now its tablets and it's really hard to seek a peak at what they are reading.

----------

S deleted (01-03-15)

----------


## Zeppelin

I got a copy of Animal Farm out the hospital bookshop a few weeks ago, not read it yet though, I've never read it.  I always read paper books, someone in the canteen at work commented that they liked my use of modern technology as I had my book sat on the table with my mobile phone sat on top holding the pages open.

----------

S deleted (01-03-15)

----------


## Pen

I was walking home with the dog the other day in a torrential storm. I was drenched. Coming towards me I saw a woman carrying an open umbrella in one hand whilst reading a book with the other. I had to comment that it was dedication and must be a really good book, she said it was but I did not get the title!

----------


## S deleted

> I miss seeing people read on the bus Stella.  Now its tablets and it's really hard to seek a peak at what they are reading.


She kinda stood out cos the woman in front of her had a kindle and the other folk on her side of the bus were all tinkering with mobile phones. I love gadgets but one thing a can't do is read on an electronic device. There is just something about turning a page which can't be substituted

----------


## Pen

I must admit I don't think you can beat a book. When we moved hubby reckoned that at least half of the boxes we took were books. Unfortunately I have had to slim my library down as there is only room for me to have one bookshelf in the new house so I have had to seriously ask myself which I would read again. The good news is that I have spaces on my new bookshelf which I am taking as an excuse to get some new books. I have just bought Wolf Hall (I watched the series but am hoping there is more in the book) and a book called The Strings of Murder, even though I am only halfway through Lamentation by C J Sansom a mighty book that hubby bought for my birthday at Christmas.

----------


## Suzi

In love a book and have a great library of my own, but I do own and love my kindle too!

----------


## S deleted

i've just ordered a couple of James Patterson books, NYPD Red parts one and two. If it's half as good as the Alex Cross or Womens Murder Club series I'll be hoooked

----------


## ITWayne

I'd be lost without my Nexus tablet, it holds thousands of books

----------


## purplefan

"I read a book once. They went to the shops. 
It was great".  :(rofl):  Linda la hughes from gimme gimme gimme.

----------


## Angie

Lie down with Lions

----------


## Paula

JK Rowling's Casual Vacancy, finally

----------


## purplefan

I am not a big fan of the Harry potter books and I was put of from buying the book because of the swearing on the TV show. Is the book different?  


> JK Rowling's Casual Vacancy, finally

----------


## Paula

Didn't see the show, but there is a lot of swearing. She's a fantastic writer though

----------


## Suzi

I've read it. I didn't love it as much as Harry, but I don't think I'll ever find that kind of thing again.. 
It is quite sweary though..

----------


## purplefan

Maxine loves James Herbet books. But im more of a Patricia cornwell fan. 
I love the rebus books also.

----------


## Paula

> I've read it. I didn't love it as much as Harry, but I don't think I'll ever find that kind of thing again.. 
> It is quite sweary though..


She spent so much of her life developing Harry, I don't think anyone would be capable of that twice in one life

----------


## Jaquaia

Damn you all! I now want to re-read Harry Potter but I have housework to do! 

I signed up to something called bookbub. I get an email everyday which gives me discounts on books for kindle or free books. I must have downloaded about 200 books from it! Still can't beat an actual physical book though, I try to never leave the house without one.
*note to self....don't read book threads!

----------

Paula (25-03-15),S deleted (03-05-15)

----------


## selena

I read a part from Milan Kundrta's " The Apologizer", about the young man who was trying to be polite despite everything, especially rude comments. It's basically about daily life situations and it was a good read for me.

----------


## Hugo-agogo

I'm still reading The Three Investigators! I found out I can just google a title followed by "pdf" and I've not been left wanting yet. Currently reading The Mystery of the Nervous Lion. There's about forty books in total and I must have read over half of them.

----------


## purplefan

I really loved that radio show. I have been trying to find more episodes. 


> I'm still reading The Three Investigators! I found out I can just google a title followed by "pdf" and I've not been left wanting yet. Currently reading The Mystery of the Nervous Lion. There's about forty books in total and I must have read over half of them.

----------


## Hugo-agogo

There were only two audio adaptations at the time, The Mystery of the Stuttering Parrot, and The Secret of Terror Castle (my absolute all time favourite!) I wish they'd made more. But yep, if you want to read any of them you can google them.

----------


## Zeppelin

I read Robinson Crusoe recently, a thoroughly disappointing dull book, how did that become a classic?
Now re-reading Fight Club, I rarely re-read anything but felt the need to in this case first time I read it was some years ago now. The film is good but very watered down compared to the book.

----------


## rose

'The Taming of the Queen' by Philippa Gregory.

----------


## Zeppelin

I'm reading Pebble in the Sky by Isaac Asimov

----------


## purplefan

Paul begg Jack the ripper the facts. Very interesting trip into the Eastend of London in 1888.

----------


## john d

I've just finished a brilliant book.
The good luck of right now.by Matthew Quick.
I highly recomend to any one reads

----------


## QPRFan

Danubia by Simon Winter

Interesting way to write history of a region that changed a lot over the years. He also wrote a similar book, Germania about Germany.

----------


## Zeppelin

Finished reading Pebble in the Sky by Isaac Asimov.  I found the book form the quote “There never can be a man so lost as one who is lost in the vast and intricate corridors of his own lonely mind, where none may reach and none may save.”.  Sometimes when I'm bored I just google quotes by various people and I found that one.
Don't know what I'm going to read next.  I'd like to finish reading H P Lovecrafts Necronomicon but I tend to only read in my luch breaks at work and it is a pretty big hardback book that I don't really want to be lugging about in my bag every day.

----------


## purplefan

I just finished reading the history of glue.
I couldn't put it down.

----------

S deleted (25-10-15)

----------


## Jarre

About to start this http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B..._co_p351_d6_i1 jsut downloaded it onto my kindle £2 is a bargin. 
*The Name of the Wind: The Kingkiller Chonicle: Book 1 by Patrick Rothfuss*This has jsut been anounced they are looking into making a film trilogy and game and tv series, its Fantasy Fiction and its a different approach as it is a Bard recounting his better years in a narrative.

----------


## Zeppelin

Am now reading One Flew Over The Cuckoos Nest.  I know of the book but don't know anything about the story at all (apart from the bit I've read so far).  I got it from the hospital bookshop, the fact it's set in a mental hospital is what drew me to it.

----------


## selena

Revenge of the Jew by Vera Kryzhanovskaya, it has already made an impact on me.

----------


## Hugo-agogo

> Am now reading One Flew Over The Cuckoos Nest.  I know of the book but don't know anything about the story at all (apart from the bit I've read so far).  I got it from the hospital bookshop, the fact it's set in a mental hospital is what drew me to it.


I've not read the book but been a fan of the film since I first saw it as a kid and found it very powerful and moving. If the book's anything like as good it should be worth a read :(y):

----------


## Zeppelin

> I've not read the book but been a fan of the film since I first saw it as a kid and found it very powerful and moving. If the book's anything like as good it should be worth a read


I've not seen the film though I know it exists (Jack Nicholson isn't it?).  I may well give it a watch once I've read the book.  The rate I read books I've got a good few weeks reading to go though.

----------


## Hugo-agogo

Yep, it's a great performance by Jack Nicholson. I must check out the book.

It's funny, but what you said reminded me of when I had Day of the Triffids (the movie) on tape, while I was still reading the book, and was itching to watch the film but couldn't until I'd finished the novel!

----------


## Zeppelin

I liked Day of the Triffids.  I read it as a book comparison for my english gcse with War of The Worlds, except it took me so long to read Triffids that I didn't have time to read War of the Worlds so had to blag the essay based on the film and Jeff Waynes musical version.  I've read day of the triffids since and have also watched the film.  But as you said, I would always finish the book before watching the film now.  Though I have read books that films were based on having liked the film and realised they were based on books.

----------



----------


## Hugo-agogo

I liked it too, and I've still got the book (and BBC tv series on DVD). I've read War of the Worlds as well. I can't remember which -maybe both- had these haunting scenes of empty cities. Did you blag it successfully?  :):  I remember Jeff Waynes musical version, as a friend of mine had it on vinyl, and I can still hum the theme! Yep, I wouldn't want a film to affect my imagination if I'm reading the book first.

----------


## S deleted

One of the tracks from the Musical version of War of the Worlds is on my alltime favourites list

----------


## Jaquaia

> About to start this http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B..._co_p351_d6_i1 jsut downloaded it onto my kindle £2 is a bargin. 
> *The Name of the Wind: The Kingkiller Chonicle: Book 1 by Patrick Rothfuss*This has jsut been anounced they are looking into making a film trilogy and game and tv series, its Fantasy Fiction and its a different approach as it is a Bard recounting his better years in a narrative.


I really enjoyed this one and the 2nd book in the series.

----------


## purplefan

Just about to start John Grishams Rogue lawyer.

----------


## Zeppelin

Finished reading One Flew Over the Cuckoos nest Friday last week.  Picked up A Clockwork Orange to take to work Monday then put it back deciding I didn't want to read it and took For Whom The Bells Toll, that didn't read too well for me so am now reading Sweeny Todd instead.

----------


## Zeppelin

> I liked it too, and I've still got the book (and BBC tv series on DVD). I've read War of the Worlds as well. I can't remember which -maybe both- had these haunting scenes of empty cities. Did you blag it successfully?  I remember Jeff Waynes musical version, as a friend of mine had it on vinyl, and I can still hum the theme! Yep, I wouldn't want a film to affect my imagination if I'm reading the book first.


I did manage to blag it, though I can't remember what garde I got now, a B I think?  I kinda grew up with the Jeff Wayne musical, my dad had it so we would hear it at home or in the car on the way to holiday and things like that.

----------


## OldMike

All I seem to read these days is the local newspaper and The Reader's Digest.

----------


## purplefan

> All I seem to read these days is the local newspaper and The Reader's Digest.


Dose the readers digest still exist?

----------


## purplefan

Think it was stella who said  that she liked the jeff wayne album version of "War of the worlds" here is my favorite track from that album.
Forever autumn.

----------

OldMike (07-12-15)

----------


## john d

Time and time again by Ben Elton.by far the best book I've read in ages and I read A lot, last year I got through 86(100 would have been better)

----------


## Zeppelin

Having tried to start several books recently and not been able to get into any of them I am currently on See a Grown Man Cry by Henry Rollins.

----------


## S deleted

> Think it was stella who said  that she liked the jeff wayne album version of "War of the worlds" here is my favorite track from that album.
> Forever autumn.


My favourite track too although the whole thing is totally awesome

----------


## Anna

I've just started 'A song of shadows' by John Connolly. He's one of my favourite authors and I've read most of his books.

----------


## Suzi

"The Cuckoo's Calling" by Robert Galbraith

----------

Paula (10-02-16)

----------


## S deleted

Something I picked up in the pub the other week

Precipice by Colin Forbes.

----------


## Zeppelin

Currently reading See a Grown Man Cry by Henry Rollins.

----------


## Hugo-agogo

I know he used to do a lot of one-man talking shows Zep, so I expect it's a good read?

----------


## stephenb

throne of jade naomi novik.

----------


## Zeppelin

> I know he used to do a lot of one-man talking shows Zep, so I expect it's a good read?


Just realised I posted I'm reading the same book twice, shows how long it takes for me to get through a book.
I saw Rollins do one of his spoken word shows a few years ago and he is really good.  He's done and seen so much and can relay it in such a good way.  I don't agree with all his opinions but I admire him for putting them out there, especially when it's things that go against popular opinion.  He was here in Jan but I faffed about too much about getting a ticket, then couldn't get one so missed out.

----------



----------


## selena

Just finished reading Greg Behrendt's dating instruction book for women ' He's Not That Into You'. After all this kind of  ytaining books, I wanted to find something more or less genuine from male perspective.
Although I may not agree with everything he wrote  I think Greg shared some really priceless advices, because many women tend to believe the cunning kind of men and get into the trap of manipulation. Some examples of behaviour stated in the book perfectly coincide with manipulative strategies of some men on dating sites. Sense of self-confidence and respect is every important, although difficult to build up.

Greg has been diagnosed with cancer but the last year had a remission, I hope he recovers soon.

----------


## purplefan

I read a book about an Aardvark who ended up playing Xylophone.  I thought it was called "under the bridge with Dick and Harry. 
turned out to be the Universal dictionary.  :):

----------

Suzi (21-04-16)

----------


## Anna

'Bedroom Secrets of the Masterchefs' by Irvine Welsh. Silly title, but I'm enjoying it so far.

----------


## Jaquaia

Harry Potter and the Cursed Child.

It's interesting and not what I expected!

----------


## Suzi

Shhhhhh don't tell me anything. I've had on pre-order for months and it hasn't arrived yet....... I am stalking the postie...

----------


## Jaquaia

Mine was delivered yesterday!

----------


## Suzi

Hrummph.....

----------


## purplefan

Still not got it suzi?

----------


## Suzi

Oh no it arrived and I read it in about 4 hours. Totally loved it.

----------


## purplefan

Im reading fifty shads of Grey.  :(whew):   :Surprised:

----------


## Jaquaia

Why?!?

----------


## Suzi

> Im reading fifty shads of Grey.


Are you enjoying it?

----------


## Paula

> Im reading fifty shads of Grey.


Bored me to tears ......

----------


## S deleted

I'm reading the forum.

----------

purplefan (14-08-16),Suzi (14-08-16)

----------


## purplefan

> Why?!?


Good question. Its to do with my book as i am looking for a bit of inspiration for Rose. I want to show how her obsession with Richard bcame dark as she begins to fantasize about Richard so i thought id better read up on a few sex positions. LOL. he said embarrassed.

----------


## purplefan

> Are you enjoying it?


To b honest ive nver read a book like that before. SO shocked would be a better word to described how i feel.

----------


## purplefan

> I'm reading the forum.


I read the forum as well. Wont get a better read anywhere on the net.

----------


## Jaquaia

> Good question. Its to do with my book as i am looking for a bit of inspiration for Rose. I want to show how her obsession with Richard bcame dark as she begins to fantasize about Richard so i thought id better read up on a few sex positions. LOL. he said embarrassed.


I couldn't put it down. It's so poorly written but it was like when you see a car crash, I couldn't look away. It's actually nowhere near a truthful representation of that lifestyle.

----------

purplefan (14-08-16)

----------


## Paula

Trying very hard to not give Jaq a Chinese burn til she spills  :O:

----------


## Jaquaia

:(angel):

----------


## purplefan

> I couldn't put it down. It's so poorly written but it was like when you see a car crash, I couldn't look away. It's actually nowhere near a truthful representation of that lifestyle.


I think that's why erotic novels are popular. Guys like to be in control and have the woman submit to their every desire. (not going to happen) But with my character She is the one who is in command in the fantasy world sh is creating, and she is finding it difficult to gt out of. I was told i needed to spice things up a bit as my book is a bit bland.

----------


## Jaquaia

There are much better erotic novels out there that deal with the subject of control and submission. E.L. James should have talked to people in the scene while researching (if she actually did any) this is more the story of a guy who had a horrible childhood, suffered incidences of abuse and carried that through to adulthood, the lead female character is weak with no personality and it's just a very poor book.

----------


## Suzi

> I couldn't put it down. It's so poorly written but it was like when you see a car crash, I couldn't look away. It's actually nowhere near a truthful representation of that lifestyle.


No, you're right it really isn't, but it is like a car crash....  :O:

----------


## purplefan

I shall look into that Jaquaia.  I do see your point about it being poorly written but i think the author was trying to get across how seedy the whole experience was. For m there seemed to b a lot of unnecessary grunting and spanking going on.

----------


## Jaquaia

That's just it, it isn't seedy when done properly. I know a lot of people in that lifestyle and it is an erotic and enjoyable experience between two consenting adults. It isn't a case of the guy has all the power, scenes are negotiated and nothing is done that isn't agreed upon beforehand, and there is a hell of a lot of aftercare for the submissive. Nothing is done that isn't consented to. Yes, it might not be what is considered "normal" but there is a hell of a lot of love and respect around in the scene.

----------

Suzi (18-08-16)

----------


## purplefan

I am sure it is. I am rather conservative when it comes to that and i realized that when writing my character Rose. I want to portray her as a strong woman who is not a victim but Very much in control till her emotions over power her and she goes down the road of trying to get what sh wants I.E Richard her (fantasy) so far i have only read that book so i guess i will have to research it a bit more.

----------


## Jaquaia

I was always taught to write what you know, and what you don't know needs a hell of a lot of research. Are there any strong female characters who inspire you?

----------


## purplefan

Yes. Suzi stella, paula you and magie and Rose. my D.I.L Maxine.

----------

Paula (18-08-16)

----------


## Jaquaia

Awwww purple!  :(blush):  

Would you be able to borrow things from people's personalities to make her strong and build in the flaws that cause her to lose control?

----------


## Suzi

> Yes. Suzi stella, paula you and magie and Rose. my D.I.L Maxine.


You have no idea how much that touched me. Thank you. I am honoured that you think of me as a strong woman. 
I agree with Jaq, the s+m community is really supportive and there are so many things in place to help and support both parties.. If it's something that interests you then I'm sure between us we can come up with some other books etc to help you to learn more about it?

----------


## purplefan

No , no its not something that interests me. Its just research i am doing for my book.

----------


## Suzi

Fair enough  :O:  I can't wait to read it you know  :O:

----------


## Paula

I've just finished reading Room by Emma Donaghue. An incredible book, something completely original, heartbreaking, compelling and unputdownable.

----------


## purplefan

Reading the Couple next door on my kindle. Very good book.

----------


## angeleyes

currently into The Corrections by Jonathan Franzen. a very engaging read, recommend it

----------


## Flo

Something light for a change. YES. By Dawn French. Very funny.

----------



----------


## magie06

I happen to be reading A tiny bit Marvellous by Dawn French. Very funny.

----------


## Jaquaia

I've actually been given a book to review! It's not even published yet!  :O:

----------


## Paula

> I've actually been given a book to review! It's not even published yet!


Ooo how do you get involved with that?

----------


## Jaquaia

I have no idea! L passed it on as he doesn't really read

----------


## Arty

I've just started 'On becoming a person' by Carl Rogers - a book for my college course x

----------


## Paula

I've just finished Our Song. I haven't cried that hard so, ooo, last week  :O: . Brilliant book but be prepared for your heart to be clenched

----------


## Luna

Dark is the Sea by Heather Blanchard.
https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/...ark-is-the-sea

I really recommend this if you're into dark witchy magic stuff. It's become a favorite.

----------


## Jaquaia

Paula, did you know they've made Room into a film?

----------


## Paula

> Paula, did you know they've made Room into a film?


Yeh I did, it's that classic dilemma though. I loved the book so much do I want to see the film in case it's not so good?

----------


## Paula

But I'm going to give it a go  :O:

----------


## Luna

The Room movie won some awards, it ended up being really high rated because the actors were pretty good in it. I really enjoyed it.

----------


## purplefan

I just download "the girl in the train " for my kindle so looking forward to starting it.

----------


## Mira

I just ordered a book called warcraft durotan. Its about the world of warcraft. I have been playing the game a lot so this might be a good start to get me reading again.

----------


## Jarre

I got the Lore book from my Final fantasy XIV game its basically history of the world the game is based on with lots of art work and background 300 pages of it! its a nice hardback coffee table book

----------


## magie06

Nothing. Have been for a long time. Lol. I just can't get into reading at the moment.

----------


## Jaquaia

I have Me After You to start by Jojo Moyes

----------


## Suzi

I'm reading The Silkworm by Robert Galbraith (JK Rowling)

----------


## Paula

> I'm reading The Silkworm by Robert Galbraith (JK Rowling)


Love those - can't wait for the next one!

----------


## Suzi

I'm loving it!

----------


## purplefan

Ive just started reading Murder house by James Patterson. Pretty good so far.

----------


## purplefan

We all love Jack by Bruce Robertson. I am devouring this book in huge chunks. Th research he put into is amazing and he really captures the plight of the poor people who lived in whitechaple in 1888.

----------


## Suzi

I'm reading several things atm.. But mostly encouraging my children to read! 

Maps are cool...

----------


## Fractal Visions

I'm reading The Alchemist by Paulo Coelho.  I'm enjoying it, but I've become quite a slow reader.

----------


## Jaquaia

I love The Alchemist. Read it quite a few years ago and couldn't put it down.

----------


## purplefan

reading the new book by Paula Hawkins at the moment but it is hard going and not as smooth as Girl on the train. The worst thing an author can do is have a hugely successful debut as writing a follow up can be really hard and i think that is what has happened here.

----------


## magie06

The last book I read was The Good Mother by Sinead Morriority. It was very sad and I cried buckets while I was reading it. But I would give it 10/10 because it was a book that made me cry and it was very well written.

----------


## Jaquaia

I've just finished reading Room. It's an awesome book. I could barely put it down!

----------


## Paula

> I've just finished reading Room. It's an awesome book. I could barely put it down!


Isn't it just!

----------


## purplefan

Ive Just read: The history of glue. I couldn't put it down.

----------

Amaya (01-08-17)

----------


## Jaquaia

Flowers in the Attic

----------


## Paula

Creepy book ....

----------


## S deleted

Very creepy but a pretty good one.

----------


## purplefan

There were a series of follow up books. Let there be thorns and pettles in the wind but they never came close to the first one. Hated the mother in that book.

----------


## S deleted

She made me look like the model parent.

----------


## S deleted

I'm reading Precipice by Colin Forbes. Don't even know why I am bothering with reading cos I don't really take much in.

----------


## Jaquaia

I'm reading Petals in the Wind

----------


## Jaquaia

Still reading Petals in the Wind...


And "Successor's Promise" by Trudi Canavan...


And "Railway Adventure" by L.T.C. Rolt...

What can I say? I can multi-task!

----------


## sneax

Bruce Fink's "A Clinical Introduction to Lacanian Psychoanalysis"

it's like a... shrinkage book? sth like that? thru Lacanian ideas I try to view myself.

----------


## Paula

Im been reading The Songs of Us by Emma Cooper and have floods of tears rolling down my face. Real heartbreaker!

----------


## OldMike

I'm reading Room and at this rate I'll be lucky to finish it by Christmas.

----------

Paula (16-06-18)

----------


## Suzi

I'm reading Cogheart and I'm adoring it! It's written by a friend of a school friend of mine and it's so brilliant I've already got the second one in the series... 
http://www.peterbunzl.com/cogheart/

----------


## purplefan

fahrenheit 451

----------


## CaterpillarGirl

I'm reading 'When God was a Rabbit' by Sarah Winman, only started it a couple of days ago though

----------


## magie06

Today I'm reading Irish girls are back in town. It was printed in 2004 and Omg some of the stuff is so old-fashioned. They had very few mobile phones, very little internet, and I've really had to check back a few times to see when it came out. I'm enjoying it very much.

----------


## Jaquaia

Pride and Prejudice

----------


## Paula

Plain Truth by Jodi Picoult. Not sure about it yet though

----------


## Jaquaia

Practical Magic by Alice Hoffman

----------


## Suzi

Loved that book and that movie!  :):

----------


## Jaquaia

I really enjoyed it! Just finished it now. Loved how different it was to the film.

Just start Midnight Crossroad by Charlaine Harris

----------

Suzi (12-08-18)

----------


## Jaquaia

Successor's Promise by Trudi Canavan

----------


## Jaquaia

Just starting My Mad Fat Diary by Rae Earl.

On a bit of a reading binge at the moment

----------


## Jaquaia

The Vampire Shrink by Lynda Hilburn

----------


## Jaquaia

Norse Mythology by Neil Gaiman

----------


## magie06

How hard can it be, by by Allison Pearson.

----------


## Jaquaia

Mythos by Stephen Fry

----------


## Jaquaia

Ink and Bone by Rachel Caine

Bit of a horror novel for me, the characters aren't allowed to privately own books!!! :(shake):

----------


## Paula

I love those books!

Im reading the new Robert Galbraith one, and loving it!

----------


## Jaquaia

Just finished the first one. Absolutely loved it!!! She's such a brilliant author. Starting the second one now.

----------


## smelly_steph

cut off.

a story about a woman who loses her phone

short and manageable...

----------


## purplefan

A company of vampires.

----------

